# ADGA Linear Appraisal for dairy



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Okay. I'm lost. I'm looking at the 2015 LA form from the ADGA website at https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/74081467/2015 Linear Application.pdf

First, lets look at the prices.
ANIMAL FEES
First 1-25 Adult Animals.................&#8230;$8.50 each
Next 26-50 Adult Animals...............&#8230;$7.50 each
Next 51+ Adult Animals..................&#8230;$6.50 each
Young Stock.......................................$8.50 each
Minimum Stop Fee............................ $250.00

At the time of the appraisal I will have 8 goats. 1 buck kid, 3 doe kids, and 4 adult does. So would it be 4 young stock and the 4 does would go under the First 1-25 Adult Aniamls But what is the minimum stop fee?

So if I have 1 young buck, 3 young does, and 4 adult does what would the price be?

:whatgoat::whatgoat::whatgoat::whatgoat::whatgoat::whatgoat::whatgoat:
Now. 
Application for: (indicate ONE option only)
1) Minimum Stop as Host Herd: ______ (Responsible for Minimum Stop Fee less Transported Animal Fees) It may not be possible
to accommodate individual stops with less than 16 animals.
2) Transport goats to Host Herd: _____ (Please obtain permission from Host)
Host __________________________________________________ ADGA ID#________________________
(Transport Herd Animal Fees will be charged on a per head basis for the animals estimated (and presented) depending upon the total number
of animals at the stop and the age of the animals)
3) Minimum Stop - Private/not hosting: ______ It may not be possible to accommodate individual stops with less than 16 animals.
4) Special Session ($100 Application Fee): _________________if scheduling allows.
Dates that you cannot be appraised because of family commitments, shows, etc. from early April - October.
(Tentative schedule posted at www.ADGA.org in late Nov.) Allow for plus or minus 3 weeks from any tentative dates posted.
_________________________________________________________________________

Which one would I pick? I'm planning on just taking my goats myself.

Thanks, I know it's a lot but I need to know>


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would do #3 and pay $250. It would be done at your farm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yep, like Karen said #3 and you would have to pay the stop fee ($250) but you wouldn't have to pay the animal fee.. With only so few goat you may not get a stop though...
I would see if other local breeders are willing to be host herds and you can make it there.. That way, you would only have to split the $250 evenly with whoever is having their goats appraised, or if there is enough animals being done, just the $8.50 or $7.50 animal fee 
I only have 11 goats right now will have a few more, but, it still won't be the 16 or 25 they require for a stop.. So I am being a host herd and splitting the costs


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Early on in my goatkeeping career I took my goats to other peoples farms.

Then they all either stopped appraising or got out of goats.

I finally bit the bullet and started just paying the min stop fee.

Last few years a number of folks have come to my place so it's really lowered the cost for me.

Personally even for 4 or 5 goats at $250 it's worth it.

You take a goat so a show, even if you count your time at 10 bucks an hour you probably rack up 250. Also unless you win grand champion 3x there's no permanent documentation. With appraisal the linear score will always be on the pedigree.

Another benefit is you have an ADGA judge right there. Most are very friendly and more than willing to tell you the one they like the best where your herd is weak or strong. To get some one on one with somebody that has the level of experience that most appraisers have is worth the money!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you don't want to transport or have others come to your herd select #3. When you send the application you will only pay the $25 Application Fee. When it is closer to your appraisal and they have an exact date for you they will send you a packet with a paper stating the date, time and the appraiser. It will also include a little introduction of the appraiser as well as your currently owned list. On the currently owned list if there are any animals listed that you do not own any more you will mark if they are sold or died. Any animals you do not want to appraise you will put the designated mark next to them (ie NIC for Not in Condition). Any youngstock you want to appraise will also need to have a mark made next to their name. This will all make sense when you have the paperwork. Once you have it all filled out, and it needs to be filled out by a certain date which will be listed on the paper work. You will then have to pay the minimum stop fee ($250).

If you can find someone to transport too or people to come to you that would greatly reduce the cost and increase the chances of ADGA being able to schedule your herd for a stop.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> If you don't want to transport or have others come to your herd select #3. When you send the application you will only pay the $25 Application Fee. When it is closer to your appraisal and they have an exact date for you they will send you a packet with a paper stating the date, time and the appraiser. It will also include a little introduction of the appraiser as well as your currently owned list. On the currently owned list if there are any animals listed that you do not own any more you will mark if they are sold or died. Any animals you do not want to appraise you will put the designated mark next to them (ie NIC for Not in Condition). Any youngstock you want to appraise will also need to have a mark made next to their name. This will all make sense when you have the paperwork. Once you have it all filled out, and it needs to be filled out by a certain date which will be listed on the paper work. You will then have to pay the minimum stop fee ($250).
> 
> If you can find someone to transport too or people to come to you that would greatly reduce the cost and increase the chances of ADGA being able to schedule your herd for a stop.


About how much time do you have to send the $250?
I'm sending my application out this week, justs not sure when I need to expect to pay the $250...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

After you send in the application. 
About 6 weeks before their planned arrival in your area, they will mail you a packet with a "Currently Owned" list you need to confirm, other forms, and the deadline of when you need to mail these papers and the $250 in.
The deadline is maybe 2 weeks after you get this packet with the Currently Owned List.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok great thanks


----------

